# Cholestyramine Question/s



## +ulbrehtc9 (Oct 29, 2013)

I was diagnosed with crohn's many years ago. I've had diarrhea problems in the past and problems with excoriation, too. For the past couple of months the diarrhea seems to be a constant causing leakage hell. Tests for recurrence of crohn's, rule out celiac and stool infection were all negative. And of course the doctor is typical - his office sent me test results and no other contact or concern. I've seen an ET three times and contacted doctor's office again. He prescribed Cholestyramine. I just started it about a week ago.

Problem is....directions say to take 3x daily with meals but if I take it with meals it doesn't seem to be effective for that meal. Seems to take a couple of hours and usually more to help. I'm realizing that many foods that I used to eat....I can't eat anymore. Fats, spicy foods, oils, fried, some sauces, most junk foods. I'm afraid to eat salad dressings and many other foods. That said, I know that I must change my diet for the better...that's a given.

Does anyone currently ingesting Cholestyramine have problems if taking it with meals? I'm going to start taking it a couple of hours before meals. Has anyone out there done this, and if so, has it helped?

I'm new to this.....and sure can't count on doctors to be concerned enough to offer assistance.

Thank you...


----------



## Mary S (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi.....I take Cholestramine but I don't take it with meals. I take it first thing in the morning and it does seem to help but my IBS is not as bad as yours so maybe that's why it helps. My Pharmacist told me to take Cholestramine in the morning and Metamucil at night. Also Cholestramine can't be taken with other medicines so that's another reason I take it in the morning. I have to wait an hour before I take my other medicines.


----------



## jstezelecki (Sep 23, 2013)

*Hi Mary,*

* I used to take the medication with orange juice. I found the powder difficult to remove from the glass when I tried to wash it. Also my dentist informed me that it's not good for your teeth enamel ( corrosion) and hard to remove from the teeth when rinsing your mouth. *

*The medication was prescribed to me for my IBS D when my gall bladder was removed. It did little for me and with the teeth enamel issue, I discontinued it. Good Luck*

* John*


----------



## jstezelecki (Sep 23, 2013)

Ulbrehtc9,

Please let us know how this med works for you. My gastro doctor rated it a 4 out of 10 for helping IBS D issues.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think it mostly works with the meal it is with, not on the stool at the end of the colon. It isn't absorbed into the blood and distributed to the colon it has to go the long way. So you may see more difference when that meal leaves then the bathroom visit right after the meal.


----------



## jstezelecki (Sep 23, 2013)

According to my endocrinologist, you should wait about two hours after taking the Cholestramine to take your other medications.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

I take it... it works best on an empty stomach. But don't take any other meds until 2 hours after it. I also take it first thing in the morning and wait about 20 minutes before I eat so it does it's thing by itself in the colon.

It absorbs bile salts and other things in your colon (even thought to remove toxins that the bad bacteria produce in the gut) than help with the stinging/acidy type D and leakage. I know it does seem to work a little for me,but it's just treating a symptom.


----------



## threeheadedmonkey (Aug 9, 2006)

As legbuh says I found with me it just treated the sympton a little bit. I took it for a while but I still had bad times and still felt sick before going out a lot of the time. Other times I thought i felt ok but didn't go much for a couple days then next time I went it was worse


----------



## dodge10p1n (Nov 17, 2013)

b


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

dodge10p1n said:


> Trust your gut


Hehe, this seems funny on this board. 

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## commish35 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi I had my gallbladder out 3 weeks ago and I have started to have the D after I eat.I will being the surgeon next week BUT I am to return to work in a few days. Right now I am talking Align -have seen no results , however it has only been three days. Will this dumping go away on its own or should I be asking the surgeon for the Cholestyramine or can I buy this in the store?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You would need to get a prescription for it. But some people find Calcium Carbonate supplements can help with the bile diarrhea and that you can get at the store. Usually people take 300-600 mgs with each of three meals a day.

Reducing fat in the diet can help as the less fat you eat the less bile you make.


----------



## commish35 (Nov 20, 2013)

IS Cholestyramine and Trophic bile salts the same? Or do they at least work the same?


----------



## Getreal (Aug 1, 2012)

I am taking two scoops before/with lunch and before/with dinner and it does help firm things up (but is not a cure for IBS-D -- low FODMAP and an occasional immodium are still important for me). I would say it does dramatically reduce those nasty mucousy stools however. Now when I do get D it is fewer overall times and the consistency is not as disturbing. I also had my gallbladder out but had ibs d before that also. I hope that helps!


----------

